# Play area - Thoughts



## graceofangels (Sep 8, 2012)

What do you guys think? The rescue says she's not a jumper and won't jump over one level of NIC's but i have extra just in case. Also the open side will be attached to her cage.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 8, 2012)

I like it!!


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 8, 2012)

Is that part of her cage? How big is her current cage?


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 8, 2012)

my rabbit that's "not a jumper" can clear one NIC grid high, so I'm with you on doing two just to be safe


----------



## nc_bunnys (Sep 8, 2012)

That looks nice & high. I have a 9 month old Mini Rex that could hop over a 30" fence off the ground. I wish my Target carried those NIC's.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks good. We also have a mini Rex that would probably medal in the high jump too--up on a 30 inch high table, no problem. We also had two Nethies that were climbers. Needless to say, everything got a top installed.


----------



## graceofangels (Sep 8, 2012)

ldoerr wrote:


> Is that part of her cage? How big is her current cage?



It will be. Her cage is the size of a medium dog crate. It'll be attached to the open end in order to form a T shape. This way she has plenty of room while I'm at work.


----------



## TCB579 (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks good but beware, my bun wasn't a jumper but one day she got bored of her area and climbed the grids and once she learned that it was impossible to keep her contained anywhere that wasn't fully enclosed


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 9, 2012)

wow, that's impressive that a bunny managed to climb grids


----------



## graceofangels (Sep 9, 2012)

*TCB579 wrote: *


> Looks good but beware, my bun wasn't a jumper but one day she got bored of her area and climbed the grids and once she learned that it was impossible to keep her contained anywhere that wasn't fully enclosed



Hmm, as time goes by, may be i'll introduce new aspects into it. Any suggestions? With the extra grids I was considering making a digging tunnel. line the grids with cardboard, stuff with thin blank pages or newspaper. But then I thought I was getting a bit TOO into the interior design of the pen. lol.


----------



## TCB579 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Imbrium wrote: *


> wow, that's impressive that a bunny managed to climb grids


Especially considering she was supposed to be blind...

The dig tunnel sounds fun! Bebe loved to dig and I think she would have loved a dig box


----------



## holtzchick (Sep 29, 2012)

I also like it but would agree it needs a top. Peter, my netherland, never did climb or jump so I didn't put a top on his hutch but there was an incident or two where he did jump out.. although, that was rare.. :/ 

Better to be safe though. Good Job


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 4, 2012)

How did this work out? I know every bun I've had could easily jump the height of one grid panel. The closed end (closest in photo?) looks like a bunny could easily hop up there and may get a foot stuck through the openings.

I was thinking those 2 panels over top of the cardboard box could just go straight up instead.


----------



## graceofangels (Oct 7, 2012)

It worked out well actually. She has no interest in jumping, at all. She is definitely a floor bunny. I actually went a got some cute fabric to go on the outside and top of those 4 grids. It over hangs the top, so I put a slit in the middle and they kind of end up being like a theater curtain. 

Millie is my OCD bunnie. I posted in another thread that before she comes out of her hidey box (now the curtained off area), she sticks her head out, comes out and goes back in 4x in a row. She does the same when coming out for floor time completely. My little clown fish.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 7, 2012)

Have any photos of what you've done with the fabric?


----------



## graceofangels (Oct 7, 2012)

I can take some. Haha.


----------



## Samara (Oct 7, 2012)

:thumbup


----------

